# MF135 Hydraulic Questions



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, I'm Wayne in NW Florida and I have a flock of 230 hair sheep. Preparing now to plant summer forage crops of Sorghum/Sudan and millet and I just purchased a 13' grain drill but my 135 has no accessory hydraulics. What is the most economical way to add hydraulics to the tractor? And who on the net has the best prices on such parts?
Thanks for your help. https://www.facebook.com/millstonefarm85/?pnref=lhc


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Wayne, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Do you need dual remotes or a single remote valve (depends upon how many hydraulic functions the drill has)? Search the internet for "Hydraulic Remotes to fit a MF 135 tractor" There are many kits available. Ebay usually has a selection available. Hopefully, there are directions with these kits. Ask the seller any questions you may have.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks
The drill has one cylinder and I'm assuming it just pushes and pulls. I found this contraption. Will this do it? http://www.tractoropolis.com/massey...-tractor-hydraulic-system/hydraulic-valve-kit


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Wayne,
From what I've found something like this may be your best bet. It bolts directly onto the lift cover and there is no diverter/selector valve to worry with. You can use your 3pt hitch or your remote hookup without have to worry with a diverter/selector valve.

I'm not sure this way is any more economical than using a diverter/selector and a 4 way valve, but this makes a neat setup.


[EDIT] You know, on closer inspection it does look like this setup has an integral diverter/selector valve built into it so you'd have to move the diverter handle to one position to use the remote and then move it back to use your 3pt, but having it all mount right on the lift cover under the seat would make a nice, neat appearance.


HTH,
Mark


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks That should do it!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Wayne,

I like the price of the valve you posted, but I would go for a complete kit, including hoses, couplers, mounting bracket, bolts, etc. All of these extra items add up to a lot of money on an individual basis. Ebay has kits for about $380.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks!
Here's one I found with the hardware....
http://www.griggslawnandtractor.net/new-massey-ferguson-auxiliary-hydraulic-add-on-kit


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That looks good. The best price that I've seen.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Still haven't bought one yet. Which of these three do you think is the best kit for the money? Thanks!

http://www.griggslawnandtractor.net/new-massey-ferguson-auxiliary-hydraulic-add-on-kit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142120009665?ul_noapp=true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361924641411


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

If you think there will ever be a chance that you might two remote outlets at the same time and you can afford it, I'd go with the double kit. I would not get the kit in the first ebay link. I know people use those black iron pipe fittings with hydraulics often, but those fittings are not rated for the kind of pressure in a hydraulic system. I'd go with the one that uses the banjo fittings.

Just MHO,

Mark


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm thinking my grain drill will use only one set. Not sure about anything else. I was toying with the idea of putting on a three-point hitch backhoe attachment, front loader, and maybe connecting a log splitter from time to time. Will any of those need two?


----------

